# health insurance for 8 months in europe



## moch (May 21, 2005)

For the last 2 winters we have had health insurance from Insure and Go when we go to Spain. They told us that they could not insure my husband long term this year as he is now the ripe old age of 66!
I'm not interested in missed departures, lost this, that and the other or x amount if I break a leg etc. I'm wondering if there is any company that purely insures for repatriation to the UK, should we be anything other than walking wounded. I'm happy to be treated under my EHIC card in a state hospital if anything goes wrong. 
I've already told my daughter that if the worst happens to us have us cremated over there! It's being so cheerful that keeps me going.
We are going to be away 217 days, any suggestions of companies who will insure for that length of time will be gratefully received.
This insurance lark smacks of motorhomes that have 4 berths but only seat belts for 2. We can spend unlimited time in Europe with the motorhome and its breakdown cover, but can't find health insurance for ourselves. Then there's house insurance - our daughter has to spend the night in the house every 60 days to keep that policy valid.
I did say that this year we would rely on our EHIC and not have insurance and now I'm having cold feet. I know plenty of people a lot older than us that do just that. Any suggestions?

Mrs M


----------



## moch (May 21, 2005)

All you people who go on extensive tours in Europe, you can't all go with no insurance????? Surely someone can come up with some companies who do long term insurance at reasonable prices? 
Thanks,
Mrs M


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Might be worth a look at EHIC plus. Haven't actually looked at their website but thought they might suit your circumstances.

Or, maybe SAGA?

Denise


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its my understanding and if i,m wrong i stand to be corrected that your EH1c covers you for reciprocal health care in Europe BUT when we go to Spain for the winter i always take out ins as i understood not all hospitals in Spain are National health, now thats fine if you feel unwell and take your self to Hospital or a local doctor admits you.
What happens when you get knocked down or your appendix bursts or you have a heart attack and the ambulance takes you to the nearest hospital because its an emergency that hospital may well be private and your hardly likely to say to them please dont save my life as i have no insurance and cant pay you.
Also you must have the card in your possession at all times not in the camper or the hotel as no card no treatment.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

The important thing Denise mentioned is EHIC PLUS this is your EHIC card plus health insurance and repatriation. The care has to be in the state system but from the experience of a fellow camper last winter the care was excellent.

However not sure how long they will cover you for I think max. was 4 months. last year we had 3 months £148.

If you google Long stay travel insurance there are many. I googled over 60 long stay for our needs

Jan


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Try direct travel.
I have arranged our travel insurance with them for the last two years as they have a policy that covers for unexpected medical emergencies only.
We cannot get cover for either of us on any other basis as I have recieved cancer treatment within the last 3 years and O.H is type 2 diabetic

We also have EHIC cards


----------

